
What a Pull Request looked like in 1988 - adzicg
https://twitter.com/RebeccaSlatkin/status/622112261293928449
======
hga
More like a decade earlier, e.g. an obscure guy named Larry Wall wrote the
first version of the patch program in 1985 according to Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(Unix)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_\(Unix\))

